# ‘06 Watkins Glen Grand Prix



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Watkins Glen GP

IndyCar Practice pics

http://www.indycar.com/multimedia/p...d=19&eventDate=2006-06-02&display=60&offset=0


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

IRL = :jack:


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Watkins Glen Starting Grid

Helio Castroneves, Marlboro Team Penske _ 1:30.678

Tony Kanaan, Andretti Green Racing _ 1:31.046

Marco Andretti, Andretti Green Racing _ 1:31.172

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=220188&FS=IRL

Watkins Glen pics
http://www.indycar.com/multimedia/p...event_id=322&track_id=19&eventDate=2006-06-03


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The Watkins Glen IndyCar race will air on June 4 (Sun.) at 3:30 pm ET on ABC.

Watkins Glen track map
http://www.indycar.com/schedule/?event_id=51


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Watkins Glen Race

1. Scott Dixon, Target Chip Ganassi Racing

2. Vitor Meira, Panther Racing

3. Ryan Briscoe, Dreyer & Reinbold Racing

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=220359&FS=IRL

Watkins Glen Race pics
http://www.indycar.com/multimedia/p...event_id=327&track_id=19&eventDate=2006-06-04


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Watkins Glen Reports

http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060605/FREE/60605005/1001

http://www.chipganassiracing.com/


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

The IRL series is getting better every year.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Watkins Glen (3.37-mile) Lap Time Comparison

650hp IndyCar Dallara-Honda _ 1:30.678

500hp Grand-Am DP Crawford-Porsche _ 1:45.466

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=220188&FS=IRL

http://www.grandamerican.com/Events/SessionResults.asp?SessionID=708


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Watkins Glen pics

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=IRL&E=Watkins_Glen/Sunday_race&Y=2006&O=72


----------

